# Budgerigars in their natural environment



## Warrigal (May 28, 2017)

This is why a lone budgie in a cage is a lonely budgie.



Green and yellow is the dominant colour of budgerigars in the wild.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 28, 2017)

Awesome photo Warri!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2017)

I have 2 and now they have been fighting.  I'm hoping that will stop.


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2017)

Gorgeous pic Warri!


----------



## Warrigal (May 29, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I have 2 and now they have been fighting.  I'm hoping that will stop.


Are they a pair or both of the same sex? I think females might fight over nesting spaces.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> Are they a pair or both of the same sex? I think females might fight over nesting spaces.


They are 2 females.  They were cuddling last night so that's a plus.


----------

